# LWJGL 3D Objekte Kollision



## arbengie (19. Aug 2012)

Hallo, ich arbeite grade ein bisschen mit der LWJGL.

Ein Kollege hat mir 2 3D Objekte gemacht: Eine Platte und einen Würfel. Ich möchte einfach machen, dass der Würfel auf die Platte fällt und somit eine Kollisionsabfrage stattfindet.
Es heißt ja, dass LWJGL eine eingebaute Collision Detection besitzt, nur wie rufe ich diese auf?

MfG


----------



## Marco13 (19. Aug 2012)

arbengie hat gesagt.:


> Es heißt ja, dass LWJGL eine eingebaute Collision Detection besitzt, nur wie rufe ich diese auf?




Das halte ich für ein Gerücht... (also: Nicht dass ich wüßte...). 

Kollisionserkennung kann ein großes Thema sein. Vor allem, wenn noch Kollisionsbehandlung und Physik dazukommen....


----------



## Network (19. Aug 2012)

LWJGL hat keine eingebaute Kollisionserkennung. Es handelt sich nur um eine Schnittstelle Java:OpenGL
OpenGL ist wiederum nur ein abstrakter Ansprechpartner für die Grafikkarte.

Google, die Forensuche, Marco13 (über mir) sind jedoch die idealen Ansprechpartner dafür. Ich habe es auch vor ein paar Monaten versucht monatelang soetwas in mein Programm zu implementieren.
Aber schlussendlich musste ich es aufgeben. Das ist ein riesiges Umfeld ohne eine einfache oder konkrete Lösung.
Schon im 2D-Bereich fällt einem das leicht in den Rücken.

Aber mal ehrlich zu deinem Projekt: Ein Würfel fällt auf eine Platte? 2 der einfachsten 3D Objekte überhaupt. Im Grunde musst du nur die Position von 8 Punkten zu einer Fläche berechnen und auswerten. Ansonsten eine Engine verwenden (JMonkey).(?)


----------



## Flown (20. Aug 2012)

Also ich habe auch mal mit JOGL gearbeitet und bin dann bei CD auf diese Seite gestoßen. Man muss natürlich alles selbst machen, aber es ist alles super erklärt und ich glaube sogar, dass für JOGL ein Source-Code dabei ist


----------

